# Purebred???



## Ronin402 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got Ronin a week ago from the shelter. He and his entire litter were there, and he was the biggest. They said he's 10 weeks, a few other people speculated everywhere between 8-15 weeks old. So we're not 100% sure of his age.

I'm not 100% sure he's purebred. I know he has German Shepherd in him, but I'm not sure if he's full blooded or a mix. If anyone that can tell could help, that'd be appreciated. I'm still up in the air about buying any of those DNA testing kits. Not sure how accurate they are. 

Also, what do you think are the chances that his ears will stand up? I'd love him regardless, but I'd really like that classic German Shepherd look. Thanks.


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

maybe a shep mix but I see more hound in him. The shape of the head is all wrong for a shep I doubt the ears will stand

but no mater you love him and he doesn't know or care what he is and purebred or mongrel they all need homes


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

He is adorable! I think I'm seeing hound in him too; those wrinkles on his forehead (sooo cute!) make me think that. Odds of a shelter getting purebred pups is very low. We did DNA testing on one of our shelter rescues and it was spot on for him (and helped me take a different training approach). Enjoy, he looks alert and curious!


----------



## LindaDwyer (Apr 9, 2012)

he is an adorable puppy, no doubt about that. Check out the two bottom pictures, that is the classic shepherd head


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a GSD mix to me. He is sure a cutie! <3
Congrats on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

LindaDwyer said:


> maybe a shep mix but I see more hound in him. The shape of the head is all wrong for a shep I doubt the ears will stand
> 
> but no mater you love him and he doesn't know or care what he is and purebred or mongrel they all need homes


Totally agree.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely mixed, and I agree that I see more hound than GSD. He's certainly a cutie!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks like amix to me to but he is CUTE!! Love that big wrinkly looking face,,sooo sweet


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new adorable baby - omg those wrinkles!!! Definitely not purebred, but he likely some GSD in him. Don't think the ears will stand, they'll probably look like a lab's ears.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks exactly like the hound/GSD mix twins that live up the street from us. They are such cute dogs. He's an adorable little guy. If you love him, that's all that matters. 

Congrats on your new addition. :0)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Look at the size of those paws. Whatever he is, he's gonna be big and cute.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with the others, Hound x GSD, and completely adorable :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought Hound as well at first glance! What a cute pup! I am sure he is going to be a great pal for you! (If he is a hound cross there is no chance those ears are going to stand up!)


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I almost see a little mastiff in his head... He's adorable regardless!! Congratulations on the addition


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ronin402 said:


> Got Ronin a week ago from the shelter. He and his entire litter were there, and he was the biggest. They said he's 10 weeks, a few other people speculated everywhere between 8-15 weeks old. So we're not 100% sure of his age.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure he's purebred. I know he has German Shepherd in him, but I'm not sure if he's full blooded or a mix. If anyone that can tell could help, that'd be appreciated. I'm still up in the air about buying any of those DNA testing kits. Not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> Also, what do you think are the chances that his ears will stand up? I'd love him regardless, but I'd really like that classic German Shepherd look. Thanks.


I just bought the DNA test. I have to wait till it gets here. I am pretty sure my dog has a pure bred German shepherd parent and the other part of her is husky. I got the DNA test to see if I am right. 

I say do it get the test you can find the wisdom test on amazon for $55.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd vote either GSD/hound or GSD/sharpei.


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch (Jun 21, 2011)

He is a mix, but wow what a cute mix he is! Adorable. He's going to be very handsome. You are lucky to have found him


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I see Mastiff too, i think there is GSD in him. I'm very curious to see how this cutie is gonna grow up.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Mastiff too. Make sure you update if you do a DNA test... I'm curious!

And he is ADORABLE!! Congrats on the addtion to your family!!!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

We had a puppy in one of our classes who looked very similar and was of known parentage on the dams side.

She was a shepherd/american bulldog mix. I think it is either a mastiff mix or american bulldog mix....either way, some kind of bully breed.

I do not see hound at all, small triangular shaped ears, broad triangle head, all scream bully breed.

As for the ears, my husky/lab looked like a white lab puppy up until he was 6 months old (identical) all of a sudden his ears stood and never went down. Now he looks like a white husky mix, but he definitely looked more lab as a puppy. So really, all you can do it wait and see. If his ears are still down after 8 months, I would expect them to stay down.

Either way SUPER cute pup!


----------

